# Broken Neck and Back



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

I thought I would share this with you all.
Six weeks ago I was on a normal training ride getting ready for the "Otway Odessey" in Australia.
I was riding a loop and had already rode this slight downhill section three times.
What the fu&$ happened I don't really know, all I remember was the front wheel stopping and me going over the bars.
Landed directly on top of my head, smashed the helmet and fractured 4 bones in my neck and back.
The fractures are at C7, T3, T5 and T4 in what the doctors call a burst fracture where the bone on impact squashes and explodes outwards ( you can see the burst fraction in the pic).
Three weeks in hospital, three months in a upper body cast and a neck brace.
Best thing about this injury, I can still walk and I will be back on the bike in about six months
and should expect full recovery in twelve months.
Please always wear a helmet, my helmet, although destroyed saved my head from massive fractures.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Jesus man! I am sorry to hear about this but obviously am glad you will be fine in short order. Take it easy and heal up well. I'm sure you will have a lot more free time to up your post count on mtbr now


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

holy crap! 

you have a long road ahead of you...stay positive and stay strong...and don't push too hard. happy healing...

good to hear you'll be making a full recovery! :thumbsup:


----------



## masterp2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Indeed, thank God for your relative good ending.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm happy to hear that a full recovery is expected. It sounds like you have a good attitude, and in time, will be ripping up the trails again.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments guys :thumbsup: 
Every little bit of encouragement helps. Hopefully the post count can be boosted.
Its true I have a lot of time on my hands, last year during summer I made some home made led's lights. 
I did post both the lights I made on the lighting forum.
This year I plan to make some more lights but in the mr11 size.
Hopefully this will pass the time away a bit quicker

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

peterh88 said:


> I thought I would share this with you all.
> Six weeks ago I was on a normal training ride getting ready for the "Otway Odessey" in Australia....


Thats a rough injury. Sorry man.

I broke my wrist the same way, dunno what stopped me but I was suddenly flyin'.

Take it easy with the recovery. Eventually you will get there and if you are still up for riding the trails will will be here for you too. Patience, you'll get there. My best to you and your family.

P


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 2, 2006)

*Yikes! Gulp!*

All of us that did headers (uh, me included) this weekend now feel a lot luckier than before reading your post man!

Anybody can see that you missed a major spinal cord injury there.

Thanks for sharing that sobering x-ray, and heal up quickly mate!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Holy ****. Thats pretty hardcore. Thanks for sharing and get better soon.

I have a question; did you land on hard rocks with your head(helmet), and do you have more pics?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Pete

Im with ya man, hang in there, I know how ya probably feeling, ya sounding fairly positive so hopefully ya got allot a support around ya cause ya really need this at a time like this, can't be underestimated and its a situation that unless ya been here then ya probably don't realise just how scary or big a thing it is.
Best thing I can say is just take each day as it comes and try not to think to far ahead, get lots of visitors if ya can handle that, I find it not what they do or bring which is fantatic and ya grateful for but just a call, visits, an email, being there is the biggest thing! So take it easy on yourself be optimistic which sounds like you are and just ride it out each day bro!

Ive spent the last 8 weeks at home laid up I did a similar thing landed on my head fractured and displaced my C2, they thought intially I had fracture some rib bones under my shoulder and my pelvis they just turned out to be badly brusied, I was told I should be dead (hang mans fracture) but hey thats the dramatic side, Im here, the hard part is getting to this point it was my biggest danger period a fall a trip something stupid and its lights out, so go easy, the drugs were a trip and thankfully Im off most em now uless the pain gets too much, I still have head pains.

Im in for more Xrays today so will see how mines nitted back together and healed, I'll be out for another 2months but with some rehab etc I hope I will be riding and back working by then or certainley putting my plans into action, atleast we have allot of time to arrange things!

Ya done some hard yards so keep ya freinds and family close, hopefully they doing that for ya and ya Homies here will keep pulling for ya too, the mtb communtiy have been fantastic and really make a difference so good on ya for sharing and just ride through each day Pete:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Healing vibes to you Peter, may you heal up strong and fast.....

Dont loose sight of that first ride in the coming many months....


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting about this, a fear which is in the back of all our minds. 

What is the current level of pain and long term pain prospect?


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

*Peter*

Good luck with the rehab.
I fractured and dislocated C3, 8 years ago this April while snowboarding. The fracture was not the bad part but the dislocation was. 
I now have this beautiful scar down the back of my neck which I only get to see when I get my hair cut!!!
Take your time and look for a great physio to start your rehab asap. You are going to be pretty stiff when the cast/brace comes off. There is no rush to get back to everyday life as it will only hinder you later. Take your time and hopefully you will be back to normal before you know it.
The only thing that I still have problems with 8 years later is that I lose a little bit of rotation (looking over both shoulders). I go back to my physio for one treatment and I am good for another few months unless a get crunched in a game (back playing rugby).
Stay positive and surround yourself with your funniest friends and laugh!
Eric


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow...More healing vibes going your way. Take your time with the recovery and heal up. It's probably a good thing that you don't remember the take down. I kept having flashes of my crash for months after I returned; frame failure with the headtube separating from the top tube and down tube resulting in a fractured c6 and torn disc. I rushed the pt and still have difficulties looking up and looking backward to check on the rest of the group, oh well its good enough now.

Staying positive really helps and once I was able to drive I ran shuttle and bbq duty to get all those good mtb vibes from my buddies. Everyone loves a free ride to the top.
Heal up


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Get well- get riding- and thanks for the reminder to always wear a helmet. Lord knows what would have happened if it hadn't been there to absorb the initial shock.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

V.P. said:


> Holy ****. Thats pretty hardcore. Thanks for sharing and get better soon.
> 
> I have a question; did you land on hard rocks with your head(helmet), and do you have more pics?


Not sure what I landed on, my mate whom I was riding with has no idea either, he still hasn't been on his bike since it happened. (3rd January 08) Shook him up heaps just witnessing the fall and the recovery by ambulance and State Emergency Service.
As for pain, the drugs I have are pretty good and keep the pain levels very low, but I have started to limit the use of the opiate based drugs now.
All things considered I am doing ok.
I have a fantastic group of mates and the support from my family has been fantastic.
Here are some more x-rays and some MRI images to show how much damage has been done and just how close I was to never walking again.
In time I will be fully healed and back on the bike.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Peter, 


Best wishes and get well soon. Well, as soon as you are ready! Sorry to hear about this accident, and all the others for that matter. TA has been going through the same thing recently and his attitude has probably helped tremendously. Keep positive, and good luck. 

BTW, after hearing about the large number of neck injuries recently, I just bought a Leatt neck brace. Those of you riding with full face helmets and doing DH, DJ, DS, FR, etc, may want to consider one to provide a little more security. Just a thought.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

And I thought it sucked when I broke my leg.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi be350ka,
What does this neck brace look like, would it stop a compression fracture like mine from happening again, or even minimize the risk of it happening again would be good for my wife to know


----------



## MR99SI (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Hey, just Google "Leatt" and you'll see*



peterh88 said:


> Hi be350ka,
> What does this neck brace look like, would it stop a compression fracture like mine from happening again, or even minimize the risk of it happening again would be good for my wife to know


It would appear it attempts to prevent your head from going violently right or left or backwards. Dunno about compression. I endoed over a log once and landed directly on my head, no hands. The CRACK!! I heard fortunately was my helmet splitting and not my neck. Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

Good luck with everything and I hope your recovery is quick and painless.


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God you will recover. Positive thoughts your way, mate.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow, horrific injury. As many others have said take your time with the recovery and good luck to ya.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

peterh88 said:


> Hi be350ka,
> What does this neck brace look like, would it stop a compression fracture like mine from happening again, or even minimize the risk of it happening again would be good for my wife to know


Here is what it looks like. At first glance it looks very simple, but in actuality it is a very complex little device. Check out http://www.leatt-brace.com. Its more for use with a full face helmet, but after a spill like yours it might be a minor inconvenience.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link to the neck brace be350ka.
It looks like a great piece of equipment but I dont think it would work very well with a normal helmet.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

peterh88 said:


> Thanks for the link to the neck brace be350ka.
> It looks like a great piece of equipment but I dont think it would work very well with a normal helmet.


No, it wont work well with a normal helmet. Some have been switching to light weight full face helmets for trail riding and then it would be a contender.


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I wish you a speedy recovery. I'm so glad you can still walk.

Take it easy!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I gotta say sucks you got hurt. Still the outcome sounds great. Loooong time to be off the bike but not a life time. Hope you heal faster then planed!


----------



## Christopher_CK (Feb 21, 2008)

And I was complaining today about my "protruding disk in C6/C7". I'm a wimp.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

I broke my neck and back (and almost my head) in a car wreck in '03: C4, C5, C7, and T12. Had two surgeries on my neck. Rode a trainer after 3 months, road bike after 6 months, and mountain bike after 7. Since then I've ridden two 100 mile mountain bike races and road rides up to 600K straight. Things worked out for me, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Geez, that brace looks familiar.
Mine is the same except for the neck part which has metal connected front and back to the brace with supports for my head.
Anyway, next appointment is march 25th, hopefully the brace will come off and the rehab can start.
At the start I didn't think I would be able to do three months in this brace but time seems to have gone past fairly fast.
I am starting back at work next week for a couple of hours a day just doing some computer work.
Will be a relief on the financial side as I ran out of holiday and sick pay after three weeks.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Zignzag said:


> I broke my neck and back (and almost my head) in a car wreck... Since then I've ridden two 100 mile mountain bike races and road rides up to 600K straight.


I'm glad your bones recovered, but are you sure you got all you mental capabilities back- that sounds like it's bordering on the insane  Seriously, congratulations. That's almost in the Lance Armstrong realm of recovery stories- you can bet he never had a 600k day in the TdF.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

peterh88 said:


> Geez, that brace looks familiar.
> Mine is the same except for the neck part which has metal connected front and back to the brace with supports for my head.
> Anyway, next appointment is march 25th, hopefully the brace will come off and the rehab can start.
> At the start I didn't think I would be able to do three months in this brace but time seems to have gone past fairly fast.
> ...


I was in a halo brace for 6 weeks, that was torture. If you look at my forehead you can see the hole that one of the 3 halo pins made. I now have a scar there.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Zignzag said:


> I was in a halo brace for 6 weeks, that was torture. If you look at my forehead you can see the hole that one of the 3 halo pins made. I now have a scar there.


I was in hospital with a guy fitted with a halo and he says the same thing.
He actually had the same problem with the spikes in his head too, they kept getting infected.
Since the recovery do you have any lingering concerns because of the breaks ?
What sort of rehab did you do once out of the brace ?


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

Has anyone ever decided to stop riding after reading a story like Peter's? It sure scares the heck out of me!!


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

WOW!!! Thank goodness you'll get better, stay positive bud, Best of luck to you and a speedy recovery. 
Cheers.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

peterh88 said:


> I was in hospital with a guy fitted with a halo and he says the same thing.
> He actually had the same problem with the spikes in his head too, they kept getting infected.
> Since the recovery do you have any lingering concerns because of the breaks ?
> What sort of rehab did you do once out of the brace ?


With all the fusions, plates, and screws my cervical spine is stronger than before, so I don't worry about it. On the other hand, one of my doctors told me I've used up several of my nine lives, so I'm more careful in everything I do. I needed to excersise my neck muscles to keep my head up, because it tends to droop.


----------



## peterh88 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well guys just an update

I have been back to the hospital today for xrays and a check up
The healing process is going as expected and as of today I am allowed to remove the brace for short periods during the day.
I still have to sleep in this thing which is really annoying.
The docs told me today that they want me to "wean" myself off the brace to the point where I will be completely out of it over the next four weeks.
So the light has been turned on at the end of the tunnel and I am looking forward to some rehab and that first ride.
Thanks to all the people on this site, just knowing that people are thinking of you is a great help.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

peterh88 said:


> So the light has been turned on at the end of the tunnel and I am looking forward to some rehab and that first ride.


Thanks for the update, and keep rocking the great attitude :thumbsup:

P


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Sounds like good news! 

And remember, it's unsafe to ride when your eyes are filled with tears of joy.


----------

